# dishwasher not cleaning top rack



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Two things to be understood here: 1) I am not an appliance service person, but have worked on many for family and friends. 2) You may not like this answer, but it's worked for me. With the dishwasher empty, and NO soap in the dispenser(s). Get you a pair of safety goggles, these are preferred over glasses, and a butter knife. While wearing the goggles, insert the butter knife into the slot at the top/inside of the door the little latch on the dishwasher cabinet fits into to trip the micro-switch and allow the unit to turn on for a normal load, some units will "click", some you have to hold the switch closed. Close the door almost closed, you want to watch the cycle(s) to see if the upper arm is getting enough water pressure to be turning and actually washing the items on the upper rack. Yes, you probably will get wet, but this way it's only water. I've found the upper spray arms to be clogged with weird debris at times.


----------

